# Suggestions for aircraft profiles



## Typhoon (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi, just a suggestion there us only one Kingcobra profile and no Blackwidow profiles. Also the Gotha 229 He132 and He219 So if there is anyone looking to make profiles, these are my suggestions.


----------

